

Show HN: I have to share this, this is so much fun :D - fenghao120
http://pichatter.com/pichats/13

======
minimaxir
False self-endorsements don't work when you're submission history is visible,
fyi.

~~~
fenghao120
there is nothing to hide, pal, i just like it.

